# My Budgie girl, Spyro injured her beak... again :(



## amhr5 (May 17, 2012)

It has been quite some time since I have posted on here. I posted the first time Spyro injured her beak in December but haven't had the chance to come back and update on it. Since then, she has re-injured it 3 more times. Sadly it just seems that her beak is very brittle as all the injuries seem to have occurred without much force, as far as I can tell. I have been in the room almost every time it has happened. I didn't see how it actually happened. It just seemed one second she was fine and the next there was a crack or little chunk missing from her beak. The first time was the only time there was a lot of blood but it either stopped on its own or like this time we were able to stopped the bleeding ourselves. Unfortunately we know the vet can't really do anything for her as far as fixing the beak. It most likely will never grow back properly but we are more than happy to keep trying our best to keep her healthy and happy. Our vet said it may be better to put her down if she keeps injuring herself and I just can't bring myself to even consider that just yet  She is still eating and has not lost any weight from any of the times she has been injured. She is quite the trooper! She is a feisty one and definitely a fighter. She doesn't even act like she is hurt ever but I am sure it is painful. We give her pain meds as needed and can call the vet to get it refilled whenever it is necessary. We will most likely need to bring her in as soon as we can get an appointment so that we can get some antibiotics. I called but they are closed since it is a holiday. We are going to try to switch to a mash diet for our budgies at least so that we can keep them together (as long as there are no signs of them picking on her--which there hasn't been so far). It's going to be a bit tricky but we are trying to figure out different ways to give her soft foods. They always get fresh veggies and budgie or germinated/sprouted seeds & grains so it shouldn't be too difficult to switch over. We will still have some of the dry food in their cage as well just in case since we can't leave the soft foods in their cage for long. Anyways, sorry this is getting long lol. But if any one has any idea, suggestion, experiences with a budgie with a broken/injured beak please feel free to give some advice or recipes for foods or anything that may help ease the situation better. I really appreciate it! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi April,

I'm sorry to hear about Spyro's beak problem. I've never experienced it but I'm wondering was the veg an avian vet? Would it be the cause of a vitamin or mineral deficiency? Has Spyro had a blood test to determine liver or other organ problems?


----------



## amhr5 (May 17, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Hi April,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Spyro's beak problem. I've never experienced it but I'm wondering was the veg an avian vet? Would it be the cause of a vitamin or mineral deficiency? Has Spyro had a blood test to determine liver or other organ problems?


Hi Niamhf,

Thank you. It's been pretty tough on all of us. The vet we go to is an avian specialist. It could be from vitamin or mineral deficiency but we have not confirmed that to be the cause. We have tried everything to make her diet best as we can. She has always had pellets and seed, legume, grain mixture as well as budgie bread (which also has crushed up pellets in it to make sure she is actually getting the pellets since we weren't always sure she was eating them very much), and she also gets fresh veggies every day. We have drastically cut down on the amount of dry seeds she gets and have switched to soaked/germinated &/or sprouted seeds. I have decided to try a little bit of aloe detox that I have gotten good reviews on from avian vets and owners. I figured it was worth a shot if it helps, since we don't have many more options at this point. Not sure what else we can do to be honest :/


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, your little girl sounds like she is definitely experiencing some major concerns. Does she show any other signs of trouble? What are her nails like? I know for nail problems in humans geleton is great perhaps you could try coating her beak to help strengthen it.
I would get some vitamin and mineral drops and give her these as well. I hope she finds health and happiness. I know what it is like having a sick budgie , it makes one very anxious and fearful.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this problem with your bird reoccurring. I hope that you will be able to keep her healthy with soft food's. It is hard to believe in this day and age with all the technology we have that her beak can't be repaired...


----------

